# Suspension lowering : advice needed...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Howdy folks,

I'm looking to lower the car so it sits more flush on the 19's, but not too low that I'm gonna have issues getting it in and out of the sloped drive we have.

What I need advice on, is what the figures in the acvertisements relate to exactly ? I guess what I'm trying to say is, if the advertisement for the springs said 30mm, does this mean it'll lower the look of the car, as it is, by 30mm, or is that the ride height of the vehicle - and if this is the case, how will I know how THAT will look ?? <confused.com> 

I'm just trying to work out the exact spring I'll need to get the look/practicality I need

Thanks in advance
:thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

30mm isnt much tbh, thats the drop the spring will get you. My best advice is get coilovers then you can adjust the ride height when you want. I had my old mk5 golf down 90mm and it sat pretty nice i thought


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

As above 30mm isnt a lot. What car have you got?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Feel free to shout at me : so are you saying that the 30mm is 30mm lower than the car is right now ?

It's just I'm running an A3 S-Line, which is already fairly low compared to standard A3's (although not by much), but it's somewhere around 30mm lower than the stock A3 anyway. I'm just a tad confused where they compare the figure from

PS. That Golf looks schweeeeeet, but even that low would probably scrape a new entry and exit from our drive 

JOM do a set of coilovers that can be adjusted, for a reasonable price too - just wondering if anybody's had experience with JOM's, and how much it'll cost to get 'em fitted (roughly) ?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just done the A4 with a set of eibach sportline springs (coilovers way to expensive for me) and a new set of shocks. its dropped about 40mm and looks good, almost OEM low.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

30mm lowering springs will lower the ride height of the car by 30mm from the factory standard height

measure from the middle of the wheel are down 30mm and you'll see how far the arch 'should' sit above the wheel with them on


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

ANd remember it could be higher or lower than 30mm. The springs on my old car were 45mm on the back but it settled a little higher, whereas on another car they were fitted to afterwards (which had older shocks) it settled much lower. If your shocks are older it may sit even lower.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

also dont read too much into manufacturers specs. soprtlines supposed to drop 40-50mm but everyone gets around 30-40.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Ur right mate, the Slne a3 is 30mm lower compared to standard already, you really need to look at 40-50mm springs minimum. Best advice would be get yourself a set of coilys. Then you can choose what height you want especially with 19's. There are plenty of decent budget kits out there. But you get what you pay for at the end of the day.

I fitted cheap coilovers to my astra and within a week i sent them back and spent 500 notes on a top range spax kit. Which was the dogs danglies. All depends on what you want


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Deano said:


> just done the A4 with a set of eibach sportline springs (coilovers way to expensive for me) and a new set of shocks. its dropped about 40mm and looks good, almost OEM low.


Those are the springs I was looking at, and also for the same reason - expense.

My shocks would be able to comfortably support the change to the Eibachs, as they're the S-Line ones, which is another reason why I 'could' just get away with the springs. But the thing is, is 30mm worth it in mine as it's already around 30mm lower than the SE version of the A3 ?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Coilovers are great and youll also find with springs that they may take a while to settle to the height they claim!


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

and if you were to go for 40-50mm springs i would be concerned about how long the shocks would last. What age is your A3?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

mx_rab said:


> and if you were to go for 40-50mm springs i would be concerned about how long the shocks would last. What age is your A3?


It's an 07 - IF I were to go for 40-50 I don't think there'd be much option, safety wise, but to go for Coilies too. I'm just a tad concerned on that lane I have to confront every day...

....wondering what suspension's going on the new RS3 when it comes out, as that's the same design rims on it, and looked pretty perfect to me


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't forget you will need to have your alignment checked/altered after fitting


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Generally I wouldn't just fit springs there not matched to the dampers so not an ideal setup, for not much more I bet you could get a full kit or a full coilover kit, my JOM full -35mm kit for my MK4 golf was only £124.99 delivered and quality wise for the money I'm impressed, time will tell though and I did fit myself so saved plenty of money there.

Have a look on some of the Audi forums & see what people have fitted & recommend for your model.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

zynexiatech said:


> Generally I wouldn't just fit springs there not matched to the dampers so not an ideal setup, for not much more I bet you could get a full kit or a full coilover kit, my JOM full -35mm kit for my MK4 golf was only £124.99 delivered and quality wise for the money I'm impressed, time will tell though and I did fit myself so saved plenty of money there.
> 
> Have a look on some of the Audi forums & see what people have fitted & recommend for your model.


Have you got any pics of hom the JOM set-up looks on your Golf ?....I'd be interested to see how it sits.

The A3 forums mainly talk bigger money than the likes of me can afford, to be honest. It's mainly H&R / Eibach full kits that they're talking about


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd steer clear of the cheaper coilovers like JOM etc as they're cheap for a reason - they're crap! If you wnat to retain some comfort and still lower it go for eibach springs on their own or a full weitec kit for circa £400.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Avoid Jom, v-maxx, jamex and any other tripe that are the same coilovers under different names.

Look at it like this, you can purchase these coilovers in the US for less than $100! The manufacturer makes them and sells them to the importer for a profit, the importer sells them on to the re-seller for a profit, the re-seller then sells them on to the public for a profit! So how much are these costing to make? :lol: $10?? They really are shockingly bad. 

We refuse to sell any kits like this because they are just too much greif with too many come backs and too much warranty work. 

AP are the best kit for value you for money and quality. Next step up from springs if you don't want to spend mega money. What car is it you have?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I'd steer clear of the cheaper coilovers like JOM etc as they're cheap for a reason - they're crap! If you wnat to retain some comfort and still lower it go for eibach springs on their own or a full weitec kit for circa £400.


Do you think these springs would be safe without coilies being upgraded, and would there be any likely rubbing ?

Sorry, so many questions, I know. I'm just trying to cross every 't' and dot every 'i' before taking a leap 

http://www.dpmperformance.co.uk/eib...1.html?zenid=996c32000ffe6430aeaf0bbd6c05cfd2


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Avoid Jom, v-maxx, jamex and any other tripe that are the same coilovers under different names.
> 
> Look at it like this, you can purchase these coilovers in the US for less than $100! The manufacturer makes them and sells them to the importer for a profit, the importer sells them on to the re-seller for a profit, the re-seller then sells them on to the public for a profit! So how much are these costing to make? :lol: $10?? They really are shockingly bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that :thumb:

I'm driving an Audi A3 S-line (Sportback) '07 plate, sitting on 19" wheels (if that makes a difference ?)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Do you think these springs would be safe without coilies being upgraded, and would there be any likely rubbing ?
> 
> Sorry, so many questions, I know. I'm just trying to cross every 't' and dot every 'i' before taking a leap


Yes they'll be fine.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Eibach springs supplied and fitted will be £300 all in. This includes wheel alignment too. Good upgrade but no adjustment so you are stuck with the drop. Eibach springs are progressive so lower the car with out making a harsh ride. Eibach and Wietec are the best on the market. :thumb:

AP coilovers (made by KW, AP is their entry level kit, to destroy the likes of JOM, V-max etc) These are £482.91 inc vat. They are excellent quality for the money, obviously they arn't as good as Weitec or KW but for the money you can't go wrong. They can lower up to 65mm, they ride nice on the road with out being harsh/bangy crashy, come with 2 years warranty and I can safely say we have had no complaints of comebacks. We even offer fitting on these for £120 inc vat with wheel alignment. 

HTH.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

eibach springs are a good compromise, but they are exactly that 'a compromise', you won't get the best of either (lowering or handling/ride) as your dampers/shocks won't be valved to suit them, but i've had them on a few cars in the past when on a budget and they are good (but i always uprated the shocks at the same time)

i think coilovers being a harsh ride is a bit of a misconception tbh, quality and well setup coilovers (that are valved well) can actually give a really comfortable ride, it's obviously down to the spring rates aswell but it's the cheaper kits that give them a bad name (or on the other end of the scale when people fit higher end track setups on the road and moaning their too hard !)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

calum001 said:


> i think coilovers being a harsh ride is a bit of a misconception tbh, *quality and well setup coilovers *(that are valved well) can actually give a really comfortable ride, it's obviously down to the spring rates aswell but it's the cheaper kits that give them a bad name (or on the other end of the scale when people fit higher end track setups on the road and moaning their too hard !)


Key point there though, anything less than £500 is going to be cheap nasty badly made crap (probably from China).


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i had H&R springs at a 40mm drop and looked fab and not to low on my MK4 gti golf,everyone in asked in the industry said 40mm:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Key point there though, anything less than £500 is going to be cheap nasty badly made crap (probably from China).


Generally that is the case except for AP coilovers which start at £400. :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Key point there though, anything less than £500 is going to be cheap nasty badly made crap (probably from China).


yeh it is definitely one of those times when you get what you pay for......... BUT it depends what your expecting from it aswell, one of my pals has just fitted a £160 set of coilovers to his A3, he needed to replace the 2 front springs anyway as they had snapped so just bought them, he's not bothered in the slightest about handling and they do a job tbh, their not crashy/harsh but it still wallows around in the bends

i have heard a few decent things about the AP coilovers but never tried them myself


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Personally I'd leave it alone as it sounds like your in the same boat as me. Theres no point sacrifcing the practicallity for the looks, which I don't see the appeal of anyway. Plus it'll just make the ride worse.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just to give an idea of the drop,this is mine before and after. it was on standard SE suspension and 16s, now has eibach sportlines and 17s. the handling is much much better with far less roll. you can feel the road undulations more but the ride isnt choppy or harsh.

before










after


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Have you got any pics of hom the JOM set-up looks on your Golf ?....I'd be interested to see how it sits.
> 
> The A3 forums mainly talk bigger money than the likes of me can afford, to be honest. It's mainly H&R / Eibach full kits that they're talking about


I reckon as your cars quite new I'd be inclined to steer clear of the cheaper setups, AP thats recommended sounds good, remember everything has it's place in the market and I'm not gonna fit £500+ kit on my £1500 car, to me £124.99 was a no brainer & I fitted all myself just then take for wheel alignment, also changed all bolts, top mounts, bump stops for a very reasonable price less than £200.

Lets say how many people use Silverline & Kestral rotaries on here as they can't afford the Chicago's, 3M's, Metabo's & Makita's some could argue there cheap tripe but as I said there's a place in the Market for these products and they serve there purpose, oh & I'm not trying to argue or anything, I value everyones points.

So u wanted a pic, still think it will settle some more over time. Still a bit high for my liking but it's much better, handles much better too & it's my daily & only car so practical.

Before:










After:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

If you want it sitting decent, get coilovers. Haven't had time to read the whole thread but this would be my advice. Springs still leave a gap.

My car before (Standard 18's and Standard boat suspension):










After coil overs fitted, on same wheels:










Then, with 19's:





































I'd say you'd be disappointed with springs, just IMO.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I absolutely love your car! It sits and looks so nice, the colours work so well. How is the ride now? Hard, can you get over speed bumps etc?

Mines lowered on coilovers, and think it's the only way to go when you know how you want your car to look, instead of just -30mm or whatever.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

ant_s said:


> I absolutely love your car! It sits and looks so nice, the colours work so well. How is the ride now? Hard, can you get over speed bumps etc?
> 
> Mines lowered on coilovers, and think it's the only way to go when you know how you want your car to look, instead of just -30mm or whatever.


Ride isn't too bad considering it's lowered a fair bit and on 215/35/19's.

Although when I step into other cars I do feel the difference and how 'soft' they feel. :lol:

If I had three people in the back it will scrape over some of the huge, pointless, speedbumps around town. Aside from that, it's no problem, it's usually only me on my own or myself and Kelly in the car anyway.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

New lowered suspension tends to sit higher than your old saggy standard suspension. You might find that a -30mm will sit higher than what you have now till it settles.
I went for Inox KW V1 on my MK4 Golf and the ride is very good. They dont corrode either. You really do get what you pay for where suspension is concerned.


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't forget to get your wheels tracked and aligned or you will be taking the leading edges off the tyres.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a look at a set of V-Maxx coilovers there really good quality and extremely affordable. 

A set for my megane come in at £500 for front and rears can't go wrong. 

Barry.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys - it's been amazing reading through all the posts to see the different opinions :thumb:

Modmedia - although I absolutely love your set-up, and dat's the truth, I think it would be a matter of saying my prayers before reversing out of the drive every day, and driving back in on the night being that low. It really is the dog's danglies though :argie: I still do need that small gap sitting between arch and tyre, just not as high as it is at the moment


----------

